

Adding X-Ray technology to black box analysis tools: Part 1 - dlo
http://blog.fortify.com/blog/2011/06/27/Adding-X-Ray-technology-to-black-box-analysis-tools-Part-1

======
follower
Note this is not referring to literal x-rays nor black boxes.

